# Pimp my Dankung



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

some of you may have seen my review about the Dankung "Warrior" slingshot.






I had some free time today, so I decided to enhance it as good as possible.

In order to make it larger, but also more ergonomical, I replaced the original, very thin paracord with nice, heavy rope. I used the original stuff to cushion the fork ears (that were not wrapped when the slingshot arrived).

Also, I replaced the original, very short, tough but slow tubular bands with a set of thiiiiin Thera Band black, cut 14 cm x 9 cm x 22 cm.

The result is astounding! A different slingshot. Very powerful, but easy to draw, and much nicer to hold. It still is a little small for me, and the attachment leaves a lot to be desired, but this souped up version is gazillions better than the original setup.

Took just about 30 minutes work and maybe 5 dollars investment!



















Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! Did you use one or two sections of rope on it? I don't see any wrap overs on it from one fork to the other.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

One section, no glue. The crossover is at the point where the rope touches, right in the midde of the "U".


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> some of you may have seen my review about the Dankung "Warrior" slingshot.
> 
> ...


hi Jorg.
I agree with you theraband are faster than tubes and a "fat" grip fork works better to me more solid union hand/fork


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Joerg, what type of rope did you use? I just got my flying ghost dankung and I want to do the same thing you did to your dankung.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TRUGREEN said:


> Joerg, what type of rope did you use? I just got my flying ghost dankung and I want to do the same thing you did to your dankung.


Truly truly one Pimpin transformation.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> some of you may have seen my review about the Dankung "Warrior" slingshot.
> 
> ...


Yo, Pimp Daddy, you Pimped out that Dankung realy nice, the black rope does it.


----------

